# GTE - Great Western Exploration



## Fool (23 May 2007)

Got my letter today for my allotment, so hopefully this means the float is not too far away.

I note that the "to be announced" on commsec has changed to 23/05/2007 

Obviously didn't happen today - does anyone know when it will float?


----------



## YELNATS (23 May 2007)

Fool said:


> Got my letter today for my allotment, so hopefully this means the float is not too far away.
> 
> I note that the "to be announced" on commsec has changed to 23/05/2007
> 
> Obviously didn't happen today - does anyone know when it will float?




According to Uran, float was supposed to be today, I guess it's been delayed a day or so. I got my allocation, though my application was scaled back by 33%. According to Uran's April 27 announcement 

Quote The Directors of Uran Limited advise that the Great Western Exploration Limited IPO has been heavily oversubscribed Unquote

Plus I also received Uran's in specie distribution of GTE approx 1 GTE for every 10.17 URA shares.

The oversubscription of the offer should be a good sign for the inital trading when it starts.

regards YN


----------



## motion (23 May 2007)

Well, I got mine today as well I was surprised the amount I got just for owing URA... Lets hope it is better than URA...


----------



## Fool (23 May 2007)

Well its already more promising then URA because they actually have some land to stand on. 

Don't know if I will hold GTE very long though, lots of other interesting plays at the moment which aren't spin offs of failing companies like URA


----------



## larry123 (31 May 2007)

I also recieved my letter a few weeks ago,

does anyone know what price gte are listing at? I was looking on asx but i couldn't find anything.


----------



## larry123 (1 June 2007)

YELNATS said:


> The oversubscription of the offer should be a good sign for the inital trading when it starts.





Wouldn't this mean that there has been too many shares issued and more likely to turn prices downward?

Regards 

Larry


----------



## YELNATS (1 June 2007)

larry123 said:


> Wouldn't this mean that there has been too many shares issued and more likely to turn prices downward?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Larry




Not really, they had to turn away applicants, or at least reduce their allocations, for eample I applied for 15k and only got 10k.

I'd be interested to know when they will list, I thought it was to be on May 23rd. Maybe their waiting for a suitable "up" day, although the past 2 days would have been OK.


----------



## deftfear (1 June 2007)

Announcement out today saying that it will start trading on Tuesday 5th June at 12:30. Will be interesting to see what happens as there aren't a lot of shares on issue for this company with nickel potential.


----------



## larry123 (2 June 2007)

deftfear said:


> Announcement out today saying that it will start trading on Tuesday 5th June at 12:30. Will be interesting to see what happens as there aren't a lot of shares on issue for this company with nickel potential.




Yes, and the issued price is only at 20 cents per ordinary share, total letdown. Something aroung the 20 dollar mark would have been nice. lol


----------



## deftfear (3 June 2007)

Here is a link to an article about the upcoming float in GTE. 

http://www.tradingroom.com.au/news_...ished/2007/6/154/catf_070603_160400_4279.html

Looks like only 4 million shares were for the public, all the rest went to URA shareholders, 5 million in-specie and 11 in the float. Could have a reasonable open considering the limited availabilty to the public.

Larry, I think you may be confused between the issued float price and the opening price. Float price is what people paid to receive shares in GTE and thsi is a fixed amount in the prospectus and the open price will be determined when it lists this week.


----------



## YELNATS (5 June 2007)

GTE opened at 26c and is selling around that price for the first hour or so. Not a bad opening, 30% up on issue price. regards YN.


----------



## Mousie (8 June 2007)

Broken out BIG time today, high of 46c and up to almost 60% today. Nice float, glad I got in on it...


----------



## Mousie (8 June 2007)

YELNATS said:


> Not really, they had to turn away applicants, or at least reduce their allocations, for eample I applied for 15k and only got 10k.




BTW yelnats may I ask if the 15k and 10k refers to shares or dollar value? BTW yelnats may I ask if the 15k and 10k refers to shares or dollar value?


----------



## YELNATS (8 June 2007)

Mousie said:


> BTW yelnats may I ask if the 15k and 10k refers to shares or dollar value? BTW yelnats may I ask if the 15k and 10k refers to shares or dollar value?




Mousie, I got allocated 10,000 shares, having applied for 15,000. Wish it was $10,000 worth of shares, after today's lift-off. 

Has anyone got any ideas as to the cause of today's run, maybe an ann. in the wind? Or maybe, the market is reassessing GTE's worth and perhaps it is apparent that it should have listed in the 40's on Tuesday.

regards YN


----------



## Mousie (8 June 2007)

YELNATS said:


> Mousie, I got allocated 10,000 shares, having applied for 15,000. Wish it was $10,000 worth of shares, after today's lift-off.
> 
> Has anyone got any ideas as to the cause of today's run, maybe an ann. in the wind? Or maybe, the market is reassessing GTE's worth and perhaps it is apparent that it should have listed in the 40's on Tuesday.
> 
> regards YN




Yeah that's along my lines of thought; wasn't too pleased with getting only the minimum as well. If you'd gotten $10k worth I'd be expecting you to have held a lot of URA back then.

No idea as to today's rise personally, but with only a few ks in GTE I don't mind waiting to see what pans out.


----------



## skyQuake (12 November 2009)

Potential to have a run here if it breaks 22c. Support at 16.5ish

Explorer not producer still

Disc: I hold some


----------



## burglar (3 December 2010)

Maybe one to watch!?

Great Western Exploration
Drilling commences at Doolgunna

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20101203/pdf/31vcnws29sfppf.pdf


----------



## mr. jeff (10 December 2010)

Since Burglar's comment 3rd Dec. GTE has moved 17% on the drilling announcement of that day at Doolgunna. 

No further news flow, but the sp is strong, has volume behind it and a bullish MACD. Whether this is a supported move who knows, looking into fundamentals now....about 11AM they were up 10% today.

Thought I would bump it for anyone interested. Could call it a potential breakout.


----------



## adobee (4 April 2011)

Anyone following this still ?  I have been following TLM but decided to take a look at GTE as TLM has been so slow at getting any news out ..  Could start seeing some news from drilling in next two to three weeks ..


----------



## adobee (8 April 2011)

Well looks like GTE just broke out with new high..   Someone is definetly expecting some good drill results very shortly .. would be nice if you were one of the SI at 30c..


----------



## adobee (14 April 2011)

GTE looking pretty positive.. should see some drill results shortly..  could be the next sandfire resources..  Decided to get some oppies for bit of exposure with minimal expenditure..


----------



## adobee (20 April 2011)

GTE - have heard talk they crew on this are related to fmj & Jitto and are looking to back another project into the company also ..  Seems to have bottomed from the recent sell off .. Will keep getting the options for this till see some further news come forward ..  Who knows if its true but even if its not some good results in Doolgunna would be just as good.. seems very slow for all the companies in this region to get out any drill results. ..


----------



## romeo (17 May 2011)

Yesterday: Wide spread, downward candle, closing on the lows with bigger than average volume (greater than 4 times the average of the previous 10 days)

Over night I was thinking, that this could be selling volume and a bearish indicator (due to the fact that it closed on the low). But that depended on what happens today.

Today: no volume whatsoever, only 3 trades at the time of writing (last one was @ 10:58am), all of these trades were at 40cents. Now I am starting to think that the volume of yesterday was actually traders absorbing the floating supply (but why did it close on the low?). 

GTE could be on it's way up in the near future however there is a lot of nearby resistance. I'll follow the next few candles closely however there isn't much scope for upside IMO; this is more for my education than anything else. 

The SP has tested resistance @ 42cents twice in the last 20 odd days and would need to break that. Furthermore the previous days rising on low volume indicate a lack of selling pressure.

Apologies for crappy chart, i'm only using westpac at the moment. Any other views on this?

I do not own GTE.


----------



## romeo (18 May 2011)

Lot's of effort (volume) on the 16th, with little or no result. Ie closed on the low with no break up. Then the 17th was an inside day on low volume.

I think this will go sideways at best in the near term, with more potential to the downside.

any other thoughts?


----------



## romeo (27 May 2011)

This stock has been on the watchlist. Did anyone notice the break up yesterday? Closed on highs volume was a bit more than the average of the previous 10 days. Then today up a fair bit? Is there news expected or anything? Only worry is that it looks like it is going to close in the middle of the candle. Above average volume seen again today. 

Chart attached.

Still new to trading and I'm testing out my trades on paper right now. Entered yesterday (on paper) at 42cents with a stop at 0.475 (just below the intraday low of the 18th of April) I'd like to see it clear the candle of the 18th as I believe this will be a short term resistance level.


----------



## adobee (30 May 2011)

Trading halt for change of the board .. first time I have seen that.. I wonder whom they are putting on ..


----------



## adobee (30 May 2011)

*Great Western Exploration Limited (“the Company”) is pleased to announce the
appointment of Mr Jitto Arulampalam as Chairman of the Company and Mr Frank Cannavo
as a Non Executive Director with effect immediately.*


Expecting some big news over next few weeks.. Some huge project and major financing perhaps ..


----------



## adobee (6 June 2011)

Trading halt .. cap raising .. if this cap raising is to a single person such as Madam Cheung I really have to expect that it is playing out like FMJ and is going to have asset injection ..


----------



## adobee (8 June 2011)

looks to be the fmj storey all over again .. raising to madam cheungs vehicles .. asset injection major financing  ..     raising done.. asset news shortly I expect..


----------



## adobee (9 June 2011)

June 8, 2011 The West Australian
GREAT WESTERN RAISES $8M FROM CHINESE

Great Western Exploration says it will raise $8 million from three Chinese investors to accelerate its growth prospects and acquire projects offshore.

The company said it had entered into legally binding agreements with three Chinese investors to raise a total of $8 million via the issue of 17.8 million new shares at 45 cents each.

The investors include Hong Kong-based businesswoman Madam Cheung Kwai Lan, who in February took a $2.4 million placement in Melbourne-based potash play Fortis Mining at 40 cents. The stock, which listed in December at an issue price of 20 cents, is now trading around $1.60.

Great Western Exploration recently appointed two Fortis directors to its board, including Jitto Arulampalam as non-executive chairman and Frank Cannavo as non-executive director.

Great Western's managing director Jordan Luckett said the company was pleased to have received such strong support and interest from Chinese investors.

"This funding helps create a very secure financial base and gives the company the strength necessary to not only move forward with current exploration activities, but to explore new opportunities, both locally and abroad," he said.

Until now, the company's focus has been on exploration at its Doolgunna land holding east of Sandfire Resources' DeGrussa copper/gold project near Meekatharra.

The share placements will be subject to shareholder approval at a meeting next month.

Great Western shares were up 1.5 cents, or 3.06 per cent, to 50.5 cents at 12.50pm.


----------



## adobee (11 July 2011)

Some great news flow recently.. articles can be viewed below..

http://www.fortismining.com.au/fortis_mining_news.html#afr6


----------



## springhill (13 July 2012)

MC - $16.5m
Current SP - 16.5c
FPO shares - 98m
Options - 39m
Cash - $2.9m

*Highlights from March quarterly*
• Spasskaya Copper Project JV Operating Agreement with State Samruk has been signed and exploration diamond drilling programme
• Western Areas NL commits to Stage II of the Forrestania JV
• GTE’s 100%-owned tenements in the Forrestania South and Ravensthorpe North areas have been granted. Airborne magnetic survey in Q3 2012.
• Infill soil sampling is planned for July 2012 in the northwest corner o VMS Project to further detail copper in soil anomalism associated with northeast trending faults that may correlate with controls at Thaduna, Green Dragon and Enigma.
• Traverse-style soil sample associated with linear magnetic anomalies which have been confirmed in outcrop as being previously undiscovered greenstone lithologies.

*GTE latest exploration update*
● June field visit to several old trenches at the Shaitandinsky Prospect illustrates more high-grade copper potential at Spasskaya (XRF analysis1 to 40% copper)
● XRF analysis1 at Hadzhikongan trenches reveals excellent grades of up to 36% copper (average of 4.3% Cu over 32 metres in Trench 1 and 3.4% Cu over 42m in Trench 2)
● XRF analysis1 at the historic Zhalair mine, north of the Sharyktinsky Prospect, shows anomalous lead-silver-copper associated with a six-kilometre long outcrop of barite mineralisation
● Collection of representative samples from historic trenches and mining berms for multielement geochemical analysis is underway for use in drill planning


----------



## springhill (6 August 2012)

*SIGNIFICANT HIGH GRADE COPPER OUTCROPPING CONFIRMED AT SPASSKAYA*
● Significant widths of outcropping high grade copper mineralisation at the Shaitandy Prospect that includes:
o 14m @ 6.59% Cu
o 14m @ 6.51% Cu
o 12m @ 4.52% Cu
o 18m @ 4.05% Cu
● The mineralisation occurs within copper oxides at the surface along what the JV is interpreting as a fault.
● At least four individual zones of copper mineralisation have been identified that extend in total 5km of strike distance.
● When combined with the field XRF analysis1 of similar style mineralisation at Hadzikongan, where 32m @ 4.3% Cu and 42m @ 3.4% Cu was previously reported, clearly demonstrates the potential of the Spasskaya project.

*GTE up nearly 57% today*


----------



## burglar (6 August 2012)

Nice chart if you hold some!!


Not holding, just looking!


----------



## greggles (28 November 2017)

A bit of movement from GTE today, up 42% to 2.8c at the moment after news that RC drilling at Yandal West Gold Project has confirmed a large-scale gold system.



> Great Western Exploration Limited (“the Company”; “Great Western”) (ASX: GTE) is delighted to report that assay results from Phase 1 of its maiden, RC drill program at the Yandal West Gold Project have confirmed a large-scale gold system.
> 
> The drilling was designed to test a 3.5 km x 1.5 km gold-in-soil anomaly coincident with a highly prospective aeromagnetic structural setting.
> 
> These Phase 1 results have identified key controls on zones of higher grade gold mineralisation, highlighting priority targets for Phase 2 of the RC drilling programme, due to commence next week, with a further 1,500m of drilling planned.




GTE has been in the dog house for a number of years now after reaching highs in the mid-20s back in 2010 and again in 2012. Looks like there might be some life in this old dog after all. Best of luck to those holding.


----------



## greggles (30 January 2018)

Subsequent announcements from GTE regarding the Yandal West Gold Project have not met the expectations of the market and share price growth has stalled and started to go backwards.

The most recent drilling results seem to indicate patchy mineralisation and mediocre gold grades. A lot of the previous enthusiasm has evaporated and GTE is currently down to 2c.


----------



## frugal.rock (27 July 2020)

Nice bullish bar today from announcement.
Nice rise, low volume. Hmmmmm


----------



## frugal.rock (29 July 2020)

$0.185 close today.
3 very bullish candles.
Interesting run.


----------



## peter2 (1 September 2020)

GTE is consolidating at new highs. This WA gold explorer holds tenements near recently discovered gold resources by RMS and ROX.  They and others are hoping the gold fault continues into the ground held by GTE.


----------

